# Solved: Windows Media Player doesnt repeat



## dammit6000 (Feb 15, 2008)

Windows Media Player 9 series suddenly stopped repeating most media formats. AVI files and MP3 still repeat however. All files appear to play properly for the first time but once they reach the end the only way to restart them appears to be to close the program and load again.
In an attempt to fix the glitch I have now downloaded Media Player 11 but same result.
Are my mpg / mpeg / wmv files all corrupt or can this be a problem with something else?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## dammit6000 (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks.
I installed DVDXPlayer and ran the video files with it. The repeat option works fine using this software, so I guess the problem is with a Media Player codec or something. Not sure how to fix it from here though. Id prefer to use Media Player rather than DVDX.
Thanks.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

d: 
I think you are correct, but as a test, you could play 1 of your .wmv files on another computer, or with another player installed on your computer to determine if the file will play repeatedly.

Are there any error messages in event viewer pertaining to this issue?

Which version of XP, to include SP are you running?

Which version of DirectX? 
start > run
type: dxdiag

Have you rolled back, recently to WMP 9?

When did the problem begin? Can you relate the onset to the installation or removal of a program, driver, Windows update?

Have you tried system restore?

Will the files shuffle?

Troubleshooting WMP 9. 
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/player/9series/playererrors.aspx

http://search.yahoo.com/search?p=tr...player+9"+site:microsoft.com&ei=UTF-8&fr=moz2

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/player/9series/default.aspx

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/811982

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/player/faq/playing_files.mspx

RF123


----------



## dammit6000 (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks RF123,

I have verified that the media files are not corrupted by running them in another player. They also repeat normally but id prefer to get WMP working properly also. I am now using WMP 11.
There is no error message displayed. Once the file reaches the end the screen simply displays the first frame and freezes. It cant be restarted even by pressing play/pause repeatedly.
I am running XP Home 2002 with Service pack 2. DirectX version 9c 4.09.00000904. I cant recall installing any programs in the time the problem began and windows update is turned off.
Yes the files shuffle fine in a playlist...
Thanks for your help.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Have you tried system restore? 

Did you read the links? 

I wan to use WMP 11 on my Vista Business computer, but I am having a problem with codecs, so I understand your desire to stay with WMP 9. 

Look in the event viewer for error messages. 

start > run
delete contents of long, skinny, white box
type: eventvwr.exe 
Click "ok"
Maximize screen
On the left, left click "applications"
On the right, RIGHT click on an error
Left click the double sheet of paper icon. 
That will copy the information to your clipboard.
Return to this thread.
Right click in the composition area or your reply.
Left click "paste". 

Repeat for "system" and "internet explorer", if IE is present, HERE. 

RF123


----------



## dammit6000 (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks again RF123,
Just before reading your message I downloaded and installed the K-Lite Codec Pack. It seems to have fixed everything. A pretty good codec pack too as now I can play MOV and QT files through WMP. I guess the problem was just a bad codec.
I did try the EventViewer anyway, as you suggested, but there were no errors related to WMP.
Thanks heaps for your help.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

d6000:
Congratulations! 

You are welcomed. 

When you are satisfied that the problem has been solved, please use the thread tools menu to mark the issue solved. 

Please provide a link to the K Lite Codec Pack. 

RF123


----------



## dammit6000 (Feb 15, 2008)

Issue solved. Thanks all for help.
K-Lite Codec Pack located here
http://www.free-codecs.com/download/K_Lite_Codec_Pack.htm
Dammit6000


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks for the link. 

RF123
unsubscribed


----------

